# Third try! No luck.



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

My problem is every thing boots on the sddm but dosen't recognize user name or password.
 pkg Installed kde5 sddm all went well,
 but after reboot I get sddm with error no user name or password
 Followed the handbook 5,7 desktop enviorments to the letter.
Tried three times to reinstall no luck


----------



## sidetone (Oct 3, 2021)

It could be executable permissions, or something misconfigured. The .xsession file has to be set to executable at least for group. Also, see that the home partition isn't mounted as noexec.

When a username and password don't give an error, and the screen waits for a few seconds, it's usually a permission error or a configuration error.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you installed  plasma5-plasma  its a meta package for the plasma desktop install this




fvs said:


> My problem is every thing boots on the sddm but dosen't recognize user name or password.
> pkg Installed kde5 sddm all went well,
> but after reboot I get sddm with error no user name or password
> Followed the handbook 5,7 desktop enviorments to the letter.
> Tried three times to reinstall no luck


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

As I said in one of your other threads on this exact same topic, have you put the users in the video group?


----------



## Argentum (Oct 3, 2021)

fvs said:


> My problem is every thing boots on the sddm but dosen't recognize user name or password.
> pkg Installed kde5 sddm all went well,
> but after reboot I get sddm with error no user name or password


Please show us your /var/log/sddm.log


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

Cross threading: Thread sddm-problem.82293


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

Geezer said:


> As I said in one of your other threads on this exact same topic, have you put the users in the video group?


Yes


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

christhegeek said:


> Have you installed  plasma5-plasma  its a meta package for the plasma desktop install this


No just pkg install kde5.


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

christhegeek said:


> Have you installed  plasma5-plasma  its a meta package for the plasma desktop install this


Where does it recommend doing it that way? Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

sidetone said:


> It could be executable permissions, or something misconfigured. The .xsession file has to be set to executable at least for group. Also, see that the home partition isn't mounted as noexec.
> 
> When a username and password don't give an error, and the screen waits for a few seconds, it's usually a permission error or a configuration error.


How to find noexec in what file?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

KDE-provided advice:

<https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup#Quick_start> – _Graphics first_ then _KDE and the rest_ (five steps).

Hint: other parts of the page are outdated. Focus on the official quick start.


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

now getting error "bad display name ":0" in remove command"?
Whats that mean?


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 3, 2021)

This will lead nowhere unless you start to describe your problems correctly, which includes at least three things:

What did you try? Exactly? Yes, this includes for example commands typed, character by character.
What was your expected result? Again, in detail
What was your actual result? I guess it's clear now this should include _literal_ error messages received.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 3, 2021)

`less /etc/fstab`


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

OK tried to login without sddm through xstart and on in Kde5 it booted into plasma but my open screen froze, what next?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 3, 2021)

Could that be that you use the Wayland session by accident?

Try starting plasma from console with: `exec ck-launch-session startplasma-x11`


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 3, 2021)

BTW, on the sddm issue it could be helpful to see the log of it.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 3, 2021)

The problem may be with packages and ports on your already system. Delete the program, then remove distfiles through the make command. Make clean, make rmconfig-recursive. Update src and portsnap. Make sure they're the right ones. Then, try again. [someone pointed out ports weren't being used] -> I was thinking about another recent thread, where someone was trying to update source to compile or use a package for a graphics kmod. It could explain for any program using ports, but that wasn't the case.

But about the mounting and executive permissions, that was for this thread.

Then, it's a typo in the configuration, lack of configuration or a missing package. That or a bug.

You'll have to give more information on what's going on. It may take a little research and looking at log files, and dmesg messages etc. People here are guessing on a wide range of what it could be, and you'll have to narrow it down.

I have used Arch Linux, other Linux and program specific documentation to configure programs on FreeBSD before. KDE and SDDM independent documentation would be relevant. Then I use the documentation here for what's more specific to FreeBSD. Or for those more familiar with KDE on FreeBSD, they would be able to answer SDDM questions better.


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

OK I'm going to wipe my whole HD clean, Then reinstall freebsd13 following the handbook step by step.
Till tomorrow good night.
Thanks to all that helped.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 3, 2021)

You don't have to wipe your harddrive clean. If the problem is in the home directory, there's few places to look there. Maybe starting over from packages or carefully re-trying steps pertaining to the /usr/local/ directory. Don't just delete that directory.

This is likely from the KDE and SDDM aspect and configuration.


----------



## fvs (Oct 3, 2021)

sidetone said:


> You don't have to wipe your harddrive clean. If the problem is in the home directory, there's few places to look there. Maybe starting over from packages or carefully re-trying steps pertaining to the /usr/local/ directory. Don't just delete that directory.
> 
> This is likely from the KDE and SDDM aspect and configuration.


I have started already, I going to use digital 60 G clean to start tomorrow.
I'll stay in touch. Thanks friend.


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

sidetone said:


> You don't have to wipe your harddrive clean. If the problem is in the home directory, there's few places to look there. Maybe starting over from packages or carefully re-trying steps pertaining to the /usr/local/ directory. Don't just delete that directory.
> 
> This is likely from the KDE and SDDM aspect and configuration.


OK Now when I started all over new Sdd 60G 8G ram all new and now gnome3-lite followed all handbook instructions, It doesn't even
start with startx command? Error Can't run in framebuffer mode. It just don't want me in freebsd.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

I think you're skipping a couple of steps. First you need to install and configure Xorg correctly. Once that's working you can install a DE or WM and try to get that working. 

Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## Argentum (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Now when I started all over new Sdd 60G 8G ram all new and now gnome3-lite followed all handbook instructions, It doesn't even
> start with startx command? Error Can't run in framebuffer mode. It just don't want me in freebsd.


Xorg logfile is /var/log/Xorg.0.log. What is in there?


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

Argentum said:


> Xorg logfile is /var/log/Xorg.0.log. What is in there?


There isn't anything in it as far as I can see, Maybe I'm in the wrong file?


----------



## Argentum (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> There isn't anything in it as far as I can see, Maybe I'm in the wrong file?


And if you enter command `pkg info xorg-server` what do you get?


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Now when I started all over new Sdd 60G 8G ram all new and now gnome3-lite followed all handbook instructions, It doesn't even
> start with startx command? Error Can't run in framebuffer mode. It just don't want me in freebsd.


I'm guessing you may have skipped this step: `pkg install xorg`

Reference: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/x11/#x-install


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

It may make sense to just start over and re-install. 
Get to a bare shell (it only takes 15 minutes if you accept defaults and have a password for both regular user and root prepared in advance). Once you have a normally-booting machine with sh(1), then make sure that x11-servers/xorg-server is the *very first thing you install*. If you look in the  Handbook (I even found the section for you), you will find that on FreeBSD, it requires no config, really. Once installation of x11-servers/xorg-server and dependencies (which get pulled in automatically) is out of the way, then you can look at installing KDE again.


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

Argentum said:


> And if you enter command `pkg info xorg-server` what do you get?


A lot of information I don't understand, mostly a description about x11 xorg


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

Vull said:


> I'm guessing you may have skipped this step: `pkg install xorg`
> 
> Reference: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/x11/#x-install


Vull, you beat me to the punch!!!!


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

astyle said:


> Vull, you beat me to the punch!!!!


We may be overworking these threads a bit.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> A lot of information I don't understand, mostly a description about x11 xorg


That means the Xorg is installed. What is your GPU type (AMD, Intel, Nvidia)? For AMD and Intel chips you need DRM to be loaded. For Nvidia you need a driver.

Assume you did read the following - FreeBSD Graphics


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

astyle said:


> It may make sense to just start over and re-install.
> Get to a bare shell (it only takes 15 minutes if you accept defaults and have a password for both regular user and root prepared in advance). Once you have a normally-booting machine with sh(1), then make sure that x11-servers/xorg-server is the *very first thing you install*. If you look in the  Handbook (I even found the section for you), you will find that on FreeBSD, it requires no config, really. Once installation of x11-servers/xorg-server and dependencies (which get pulled in automatically) is out of the way, then you can look at installing KDE again.


I'm booting 12.2 now maybe 13 isn't for me. Yes the first thing I installed after freebsd update & fetch was org, pkg install -y xorg


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> I'm booting 12.2 now maybe 13 isn't for me. Yes the first thing I installed after freebsd update & fetch was org, pkg install -y xorg


I'm on  13-RELEASE, never bothered with freebsd-update. But what I said should work for you regardless. I'd suggest just following along with the Handbook for Xorg, just keep going until the section stops.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 4, 2021)

Thread how-to-light-desktop-setup-2018-2020s-update.64623


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

Argentum said:


> That means the Xorg is installed. What is your GPU type (AMD, Intel, Nvidia)? For AMD and Intel chips you need DRM to be loaded. For Nvidia you need a driver.
> 
> Assume you did read the following - FreeBSD Graphics





Argentum said:


> That means the Xorg is installed. What is your GPU type (AMD, Intel, Nvidia)? For AMD and Intel chips you need DRM to be loaded. For Nvidia you need a driver.
> 
> Assume you did read the following - FreeBSD Graphics


kld_list=amdgpu
after install drm-kmod
added kern.vty=vt /boot/loader.conf
 pw groupmod video -m


fvs said:


> I'm booting 12.2 now maybe 13 isn't for me. Yes the first thing I installed after freebsd update & fetch was org, pkg install -y xorg


OK Here I am with startx it started now what should I just install gnome-lite without freebsd-update and the rest?


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

Now that you have Xorg going, you should be able to fire up Xterm, and keep plugging with installation... and do follow along with the Handbook - next up is your favorite KDE, which you tried earlier. Can you find instructions in the Handbook?


----------



## fvs (Oct 4, 2021)

astyle said:


> Now that you have Xorg going, you should be able to fire up Xterm, and keep plugging with installation... and do follow along with the Handbook - next up is your favorite KDE, which you tried earlier. Can you find instructions in the Handbook?



OK Followed the Desktop Environment to the letter for gnome3 after reboot it went into a grey screen, so I tried to get back into xterm
it opened with grey screen also? It must be the graphics as you mentioned, where should I look? I do have kld_list=amdgpu in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

The handbook's KDE section should have mentioned something about procfs in /etc/fstab. Don't skip steps when following along in the Handbook, please.


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Followed the Desktop Environment to the letter for gnome3 after reboot it went into a grey screen, so I tried to get back into xterm
> it opened with grey screen also? It must be the graphics as you mentioned, where should I look? I do have kld_list=amdgpu in /etc/rc.conf


I thought you had nvidia graphics-- is this a different machine? Please post the output of `pciconf -lv`

Edited to add: If you have trouble copying and pasting the output, try `pciconf -lv | more` and you can look through the output yourself to identify your graphics card.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Wayland session by accident?



Hopefully not. The quick start (linked from page 1) explicitly warns against it.



fvs said:


> A lot of information I don't understand, mostly a description about x11 xorg



I know. X.Org is a frequent source of frustration and confusion.

This is partly why we have the KDE-provided quick start, which should be much easier to understand. Try the quick start, without looking at the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## astyle (Oct 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Could that be that you use the Wayland session by accident?
> 
> Try starting plasma from console with: `exec ck-launch-session startplasma-x11`


Even with packages, the SDDM install does have the option to select either the Wayland or the Xorg session.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

astyle said:


> Even with packages, the SDDM install does have the option to select either the Wayland or the Xorg session.



True, however when I last tested: we still have Wayland as the default, which is (respectfully) not sane.

<https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=FreeBSD/Setup&type=revision&diff=91507&oldid=91441> etc.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Followed the Desktop Environment to the letter for gnome3 after reboot it went into a grey screen, so I tried to get back into xterm
> it opened with grey screen also? It must be the graphics as you mentioned, where should I look? I do have kld_list=amdgpu in /etc/rc.conf


Chek if DRM is loaded correctly. If you run `kldstat | grep amd` what do you get? Should be several lines with AMD GPU modules.

DRM is completely independent of Xorg. Before starting to play with Xorg, ensure that your DRM is OK. After booting up check messages with `grep drm /var/log/messages`. This is self explanatory. In the end there should be something like this `[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0`.

BTW, in rc.conf I have the list in quotation marks `kld_list="amdgpu"`
Do not know if this works without quotation marks. Anyway, make sure that your DRM is loaded and working properly.

Xorg should be OK when DRM works. It needs no configuration, however expert users can configure it. Not recommended for beginners. After that ensure that your login manager works. These are also independent of window managers and there are several options available. I like *sddm*, but this is personal preference, not mandatory. You can try *slim* also.


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

Vull said:


> I thought you had nvidia graphics-- is this a different machine? Please post the output of `pciconf -lv`
> 
> Edited to add: If you have trouble copying and pasting the output, try `pciconf -lv | more` and you can look through the output yourself to identify your graphics card.


I 'm using an 5 year old and built AMD Athlon 5350 ap with Radeon R3.   my  /etc/fstab "proc /proc procfs rw 00"


Argentum said:


> Chek if DRM is loaded correctly. If you run `kldstat | grep amd` what do you get? Should be several lines with AMD GPU modules.
> 
> DRM is completely independent of Xorg. Before starting to play with Xorg, ensure that your DRM is OK. After booting up check messages with `grep drm /var/log/messages`. This is self explanatory. In the end there should be something like this `[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0`.
> 
> ...


24f9d4 amdgpu.ko and a lot of other numbers are in there, Sorry can't copy and paste exact thing. I'm answering on my iMac.
initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 for drm0 on minor 0.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Followed the Desktop Environment to the letter for gnome3 after reboot it went into a grey screen, so I tried to get back into xterm
> it opened with grey screen also? It must be the graphics as you mentioned, where should I look? I do have kld_list=amdgpu in /etc/rc.conf








						253746 – x11-wm/mutter: Freezes on AMD GPU's with DRI3
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> I'm answering on my iMac.


Enable sshd(8) on the FreeBSD machine (probably already enabled by the installer), then you can SSH into it from your Mac. That'll make configuring a little easier and allows you to copy/paste the information instead of having to retype it by hand.


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Enable sshd(8) on the FreeBSD machine (probably already enabled by the installer), then you can SSH into it from your Mac. That'll make configuring a little easier and allows you to copy/paste the information instead of having to retype it by hand.


Never used it, Don't know where to start?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

Open a terminal on your iMac and `ssh <username>@<IP or hostname of your FreeBSD host>`, for example `ssh myuser@1.2.3.4`


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Hopefully not. The quick start (linked from page 1) explicitly warns against it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll start over and try the quick start, Can you post the link? Thanks


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Open a terminal on your iMac and `ssh <username>@<IP or hostname of your FreeBSD host>`, for example `ssh myuser@1.2.3.4`


Not sure, I tried this; 
Franks-iMac:~ frankvsoranno$ ssh frank@fvs


ssh: Could not resolve hostname fvs: nodename nor servname provided, or not known


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

I suspect your modem/router at home doesn't register hostnames in its DNS (thus it has no way to figure out what the IP address of 'fvs' is). Use the IP address of the host instead.


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I suspect your modem/router at home doesn't register hostnames in its DNS (thus it has no way to figure out what the IP address of 'fvs' is). Use the IP address of the host instead.


SirDice, Their to many things I don't know about freebsd and codes I haven't a clue too. So I Think I'll take a break and give this forum a break for today,
I want to Thank all the members on this forum for their great effort to help me.
Thanks all of you.
Frank


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

There's a LOT of new information you need to absorb. Definitely take a break every now and then, give your brain some time to process it all. Rome wasn't built in day as they say.


----------



## Vull (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> I 'm using an 5 year old and built AMD Athlon 5350 ap with Radeon R3.


I have Radeon R4. It's an ATI chip, older than the later amdgpu chips, and uses different drivers. I suggest:

`pkg install xf86-video-ati`

and, in /etc/rc.conf
`kld_list="radeonkms acpi_video"`



> my /etc/fstab "proc /proc procfs rw 00



You should put a space or a tab between the two zeroes:

proc /proc procfs rw 0 0


----------



## fvs (Oct 5, 2021)

Vull said:


> I have Radeon R4. It's an ATI chip, older than the later amdgpu chips, and uses different drivers. I suggest:
> 
> `pkg install xf86-video-ati`
> 
> ...


That did it! the 
`pkg install xf86-video-ati`

and, in /etc/rc.conf
`kld_list="radeonkms acpi_video"`
Thanks, and I didn't forget the whole crew for trying, Hats off!


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK Followed the Desktop Environment to the letter for gnome3 after reboot it went into a grey screen, so I tried to get back into xterm
> it opened with grey screen also? It must be the graphics as you mentioned, where should I look? I do have kld_list=amdgpu in /etc/rc.conf


Gnome ?  Really ?
I can't run it even with my radeon pro  i don't think its ready, try plasma its runs absolutely perfect on FreeBSD also you can always try mate or lxqt


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 5, 2021)

christhegeek said:


> Gnome ?  Really ?
> I can't run it even with my radeon pro  i don't think its ready, try plasma its runs absolutely perfect on FreeBSD also you can always try mate or lxqt



Its ready to use but there is a DRI 3 bug on AMD GPU's.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Its ready to use but there is a DRI 3 bug on AMD GPU's.


Yes


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

fvs said:


> I'll start over and try the quick start, Can you post the link? Thanks



It was back on page 1  <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/third-try-no-luck.82301/post-534701>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

Vull said:


> `pkg install xf86-video-ati`
> 
> and, in /etc/rc.conf
> `kld_list="radeonkms acpi_video"`



What would (or should) be the effect of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati _without_ `acpi_video`?


`acpi_video` aside: the driver was, in the past, a source of confusion for me. Sometimes apparently required, sometimes apparently not. Randomness without explanation.

The driver _was_ installed, when I last shared a probe (which I can't share at the moment, (OT) there's a known issue with bsd-hardware.info). Deleted a few minutes ago, after restarting the OS radeonkms was not automatically loaded, after reinstalling the driver I manually loaded radeonkms then restarted SDDM. 

(I omitted to test whether radeonkms would load manually in the absence of the driver. From experience, I guess that it would not.)

_Think bubbles_ … maybe the randomness predated learning the workaround for <https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod/issues/108> …


----------



## astyle (Oct 5, 2021)

TrueOS actually used `acpi_video` for graphics, and had a well-ironed-out wizard to select a driver for the GPU...


----------



## Vull (Oct 5, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What would (or should) be the effect of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati _without_ `acpi_video`?
> 
> 
> `acpi_video` aside: the driver was, in the past, a source of confusion for me. Sometimes apparently required, sometimes apparently not. Randomness without explanation.
> ...


acpi_video lets me change screen brightness using the laptop function keys.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

Vull said:


> acpi_video lets me change screen brightness using the laptop function keys.



Thanks for the reminder. <https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/config/#acpi-config> and <https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=acpi_video&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+14.0-current> but not applicable here.


----------



## fvs (Oct 8, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What would (or should) be the effect of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati _without_ `acpi_video`?
> 
> 
> `acpi_video` aside: the driver was, in the past, a source of confusion for me. Sometimes apparently required, sometimes apparently not. Randomness without explanation.
> ...


*Solved!*
OK, I'm on Mate and running fine, So it was the radeonkms, Here is my configuration, Hope this helps someone>
*Configure Freebsd October 7, 2021*



    root@freebsd:/home/frank # cat /etc/rc.conf



    hostname="freebsd"



    ifconfig_re0="DHCP"



    sshd_enable="YES"



    # Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable



    dumpdev="AUTO"



    zfs_enable="YES"



    dbus_enable="YES"



    slim_enable="YES"



    #kdl_list="amdgpu"



    hald_enable="YES"



    #kld_list="i915kms"



    kdl_list="radeonkms acpi_video"



    mixer_enable="YES"



    root@freebsd:/home/frank #







    root@freebsd:/home/frank # cat /etc/fstab



    # Device Mountpoint FStype Options Dump Pass#



    /dev/ada0p2 none swap sw 0 0



    proc /proc procfs rw 0 0



    root@freebsd:/home/frank #



    root@freebsd:/home/frank # cat /boot/loader.conf



    kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"



    kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"



    cryptodev_load="YES"



    zfs_load="YES"



    kern.vty=vt



    autoboot_delay="5"



    root@freebsd:/home/frank #


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 8, 2021)

fvs said:


> OK, I'm on Mate and running fine, So it was the radeonkms, Here is my configuration, Hope this helps someone>
> *Configure Freebsd October 7, 2021*
> 
> 
> ...



You can drop hald_enable="YES" its deprecated and have been removed from ports 7 months ago.


----------

